
Go Advent Day 3: Minimal Perfect Hash Functions - Aissen
https://blog.gopheracademy.com/advent-2017/mphf/
======
Aissen
What's interesting here is the approach is to generate the function at load
time, as opposed to the fully static approach used by gperf:
[https://www.gnu.org/software/gperf/](https://www.gnu.org/software/gperf/)

